# What filter media for new Fluval 306?



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm just bought a Fluval 306 for my 30 gallon heavily planted aquarium. It will be replacing 2 Aquaclear 30 HOB power filters. What filter media would be good to use for the new canister filter? I'm completely new to canister filters, so I don't know the purpose/advantages/disadvantages to all the different kinds of filter media. I don't plan on using carbon or any kind of chemical filtration really. I'm mainly looking at adding more mechanical and/or biological filtration. Mainly just looking for information here.


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a fuval 405.I just have the 2 main sponges,and polishing pads.The pads are on the top tray and get real nasty,so they work.You need noodles for the biological filtration


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I was planning on taking the bags of biological media from the aquaclear filters and putting them in one of the canister baskets. What about filter floss? Does that just provide further fine mechanical filtration?


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

I really like the filter floss stuff that looks like teddy bear stuffing. Really does a good job of catching everything.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

I use filter floss on two levels, along with a pouch of purigen, and a tray of ceramic bio media, along with the course sponges of course.

If you are heavy planted you are likely more concerned with getting water crystal clear as opposed to requiring alot of chemical filtration. So focus more on using floss and purigen. Of cours it is a good idea to have some biological filtration as well but not as important.

Also - I rarely ever change the course sponge, instead just clean it in tank water and put it back in. Purigen can be regenerated and reused when it gets too nasty, and I replace filter floss about once a month with new.

Works great!


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

KrazyFish said:


> I use filter floss on two levels, along with a pouch of purigen, and a tray of ceramic bio media, along with the course sponges of course.
> 
> If you are heavy planted you are likely more concerned with getting water crystal clear as opposed to requiring alot of chemical filtration. So focus more on using floss and purigen. Of cours it is a good idea to have some biological filtration as well but not as important.
> 
> ...


what exactly is the purigen for?


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

AUvet14 said:


> I was planning on taking the bags of biological media from the aquaclear filters and putting them in one of the canister baskets. What about filter floss? Does that just provide further fine mechanical filtration?


 By switching bags youd be seeding your new filter,so thats good.I dont know anything about filter floss but it sounds similar to the polishing pads


----------



## AUAV8R (Jul 7, 2010)

Im pretty sure they make pads that can be cut to size. I have mine set up with three stages, each one a little "finer" than the one before to catch smaller and smaller particles. WAR EAGLE!!


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

Purgen is filter resin which does amazing things for water clarity. It removes the smallest of particless that are not caught by the filter floss, by means of Ion exchange (I believe).

It can be pricey but as I mentioned it works awesome and it can be regenerated by soaking in a bleach water solution and then used again and again.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I love purigen. Use it in all my filters. I've never seen water clearer and cleaner than after using purigen and it's not too expensive to boot. Get a small filter bag and fill it up with purigen and stick it in one of the trays.

If I were you, I'd get rid of the carbon and fill an entire tray with bio balls for more biological filtration. Get a pack made for canister filters made by Marineland because those are about 1/2" in diameter. You wouldn't want to use the regular sized bio balls made for sumps/wet-dry filters.

edit: these guys right here-- https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...7219.9016.0.9079.20.19.0.12.12.0.78.375.7.7.0.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

+1 on Purigen. Even if you think you water is clear, run purigen and then you see what crystal water is.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

306 owner here, I took out the carbon bags and added extra biomax and pot scrubbers. Also, added a little bit of poly fill. 

The two carbon bags came in handy later when I finished treating for ich and used it in my HOB to get the medication out along with some wc.


----------



## niceseol (Apr 15, 2012)

get some fluval biomedia and sponges. I like fluval biomedia(biomax?)


----------



## bucilini (Jun 28, 2012)

isnt filter floss just plain old cotton balls..... rebraded? Kind of looks like it Would cotton balls work just as well ?

thanks


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

bucilini said:


> isnt filter floss just plain old cotton balls..... rebraded? Kind of looks like it Would cotton balls work just as well ?
> 
> thanks



Not really, it's more like the material used to stuff pillows/plush toys.


----------

